# Transfer Film School Advice Needed



## Wilburr (Mar 20, 2006)

Hello,

  Firstly, I must commend those who are running this site. Applying to Film School is a very bewildering experience especially since there is so little known about Film School. Its good to have a community of those with similar tastes.

Now onto my post. As of now, I am a freshman at Rutgers University in New Jersey. I live in NJ, and Rutgers has proven to be a very good choice for me with my scholarship and my family's current financial situation (My parents have had to put 2 of my sisters through 4 years of varying New York City Colleges- NYU and Columbia). I applied to USC in high school and was rejected unfortunately and that is partly why I am going to Rutgers right now. Rutgers University is a fine school; however, I am very dissatisfied with their filmmaking curriculum.

Now onto the jist of my post. My family may be moving to California due to a job that my father may be getting. I figure that now would be the best time to reapply to USC and UCLA as a transfer student. I hear that it is much easier to get into these schools if you live in-state. I am leaning more towards UCLA because of our current financial situtation. Is there any flaw in my thinking?

In transferring to UCLA, I understand that you must be "technically" a junior. Is it even worth transferring to UCLA? It doesn't make much sense if I am going to transfer and have to virtually take all my classes again. Is it even possible to graduate on time when you transfer to UCLA - film? I can only assume that they expect its transfer students to already have film classes under their belt.

I know that this is probably not the best place to be looking for advice with what I want to do with my life, but I figure that many people here are in similar predicaments. Any help is greatly appreciated


----------

